# Funny personified photo



## Sirashley (Dec 24, 2008)

Okay, I did this for a contest on DPC, the theme was personification. I think I scored 31st, which isn't very good, so feel free to C&C. Anyway, figured I'd share...


----------



## Sirashley (Dec 26, 2008)

The ipod photo is not stock, I just used double sided tape to hold the ipod to the back side of a gumby, the ipod wouldn't stick to the front side of the gumby because of the face. This did make the ipod stand out alittle bit, but cutting the gumby was not an option because the gumby was on loan  Editing it in photoshop was not an option either because it was against the rules. Maybe someone can answer this but, would a fill flash have helped make it look more even? In retrospect, I should have tried it, but I think it may have reflected off the ipod screen.


----------

